# mod 80 definition



## k-jag (Mar 24, 2009)

I know this is probably a silly question, but is there an official definition of modifier 80?  I'm confident that I know how to use this assistant surgeon modifier, but I would like to have an official reference to print off to show an MD.  Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 25, 2009)

*mod 80*

If you go to CMS website http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ and type in assistant surgeon in their search engine, this might help you narrow down what you are looking for. 

Another resource is a book Coding with Modifiers by Deborah Grider put out by the AMA. It's a comprehensive listing of all the modifiers, their use, and some scenarios, and tests. Very informative.

It says definition of modifier 80: Surgical assistant services may be identified by adding modifier 80 to the usual procedure number(s).

AMA guidelines: One physician assists another physician in performing a procedure. If an assistant surgeon assists a primary surgeon and is present for the entire operation or a substantial portion of the operation, the assisting physician reports the same surgical procedure as the operating surgeon. The operating surgeon does not append a modifier to the procedure that he or she reports. The assistant surgeon reports the same CPT code as the operating physician, with modifier 80 appended. 

CMS guidelines: To qualify as an assistant surgeon, the surgeon must actively assist when a physician performs a Medicare-covered surgical procedure. The assistant must be involved in the actual performance of the procedure, not simply provide ancillary services. The assistant would not be available to perform another surgical procedure during the same time period. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## k-jag (Mar 25, 2009)

This is perfect.  Thanks.


----------

